# eastern water dragon diy enclosure



## kr0nick (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi all i am looking at getting two eastern water dragons and i wondering if i have a 6 foot glass aquarium and make a frame above and across from that point out of pine and then fly screen the outside of that would that be alright for water dragons?

i have a very simple paint drawing but it wont let me upload it so sorry ill try again later any help would be greatly appreciated thanks in advance.

that is a rough picture lol but kinda shows wot i mean.

sorry the pic is pretty simple but cant do much on paint but i want the swimming area to be on display with the screen surrounding the rest.
do water dragons need alot of humidity thanks?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 23, 2011)

how deep is the aquarium?


----------



## kr0nick (Jun 23, 2011)

um i don't about 3/4 foot maybe its a decent size but i am worried about the screen but thanks for the input all help appreciated


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 23, 2011)

Is that 3 to 4 foot or three quarters of a foot?


----------



## kr0nick (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry 3 to 4 foot lol my mistake


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 23, 2011)

kronick - dont fill up with too much water as EWD swim and submerge from predators mainly i have mentioned on other threads i made a large outdoor pond very deep for them 4 Foot and wide only to drown some at one stage so now they have one foot of water only this will also help in cleaning EWD go to the toilet in there water so this will need cleaning ALL THE TIME as they drink this water too!!!! 

if the water is deep put some large rocks in there, EWD head to mainly to escape from predators and bath in the water away from predators so they feel safe. i dont have any pics of my outdoor but have some of thier winter enclosure


----------



## kr0nick (Jun 23, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> kronick - dont fill up with too much water as EWD swim and submerge from predators mainly i have mentioned on other threads i made a large outdoor pond very deep for them 4 Foot and wide only to drown some at one stage so now they have one foot of water only this will also help in cleaning EWD go to the toilet in there water so this will need cleaning ALL THE TIME as they drink this water too!!!!
> 
> if the water is deep put some large rocks in there, EWD head to mainly to escape from predators and bath in the water away from predators so they feel safe. i dont have any pics of my outdoor but have some of thier winter enclosure View attachment 206340
> View attachment 206339
> ...


Hey thanks for the reply and as I said it was a rough drawing lol. Also so water dragons don't spend time swimming in water?

BUmp

come on people I need oponins on the full screen idea thanks


----------



## Trench (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow, That is an awsome enclosure Reptilian-Man 

Hey kr0nick, when are your water dragons arriving?


----------



## kr0nick (Jun 27, 2011)

Their not any more  they got sold as the chick wouldn't hold lol and the names Hayden bro


----------



## Trench (Jun 27, 2011)

there are two females for sale on gumtree if that helps Hayden


----------



## bluey87 (Jun 27, 2011)

hey kronik here is a number of a chick who sells EWDs 0414254528


----------



## kr0nick (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey thanks trench and bluey I'll get ahold of her soon and na I am after a pair of hatchies lol I like watching things grow . And I am looking at ackies ATM I want something nice for my bd woo plus I got ahold of someone about a lacie  so I need some monitor practice


----------

